# Interview with Dr. Kent Holtorf, MD on treating ME and FMS patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a nice article from Immune Support. Lots of good information on treating patients!http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=7856An excerpt:


> quote: Question: Dr. Holtorf, in your article on the effective treatment of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia** you stated that â€œindividuals with these syndromes have measurable hypothalamic, pituitary, immune and coagulation dysfunction. These abnormalities then result in a cascade of further abnormalities, in which stress plays a role.â€ Could you discuss in detail how you approach testing for and treating these problems in CFS and FM patients? Dr. Holtorf: There is a mixture of underlying causes of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS) and Fibromyalgia (FM), and each underlying abnormality can trigger further problems. This results in a cascade of multiple physiologic abnormalities and a perpetuating vicious cycle. Successful treatment requires that this vicious cycle be addressed on multiple levels. This cascade of abnormalities [beginning with the "Genetic Predisposition" and then "Triggering Event of Physiologic Stress"] is graphically depicted below - and a few of the abnormalities are also discussed.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Interesting article. Thanks.


----------

